# Freezer ?



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

May be the wrong place or even wrong site to put this on but does anyone know where online i can get a really small freezer from to store rats and mice in as i want to buy in bulk as i cant get what i need round where i live easily. Looking to spend as little as possible as well


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

ive been looking too mate.
Your probably looking for a Amazon.co.uk: Coolzone Table Top Freezer CZ51029TFZ: Kitchen & Home
Ive not seen them for less than £80 new.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Try your local freecycle group aswell, always worth a shot :smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

peaches said:


> Try your local freecycle group aswell, always worth a shot :smile:


i had two from there quality as well 

and rat cages and ...loads of good gear lol 

Steve


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I've seen them in B&Q for pretty cheep.


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

do you mean something like this?
LEC Table Top Freezer Less than 12 Months Old on eBay Fridge Freezers, Fridges Freezers, Major Appliances, Home Garden (item 320144042958 end time 08-Aug-07 19:14:02 BST)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Join Freecycle. There's almost always a fridge or freezer going on our local one (Hudds) ... I wouldn't be surprised if you'd find one quick as you like!


----------



## littlerosie2004 (May 1, 2006)

I got one recently from one of the online free ad places...there are plenty on Friday Free Ads, Yeller, Ad Trader and ebay....got mine for £20!


----------



## LlanfairPG (May 20, 2007)

I put mine next to the wifes casseroles in the main freezer!! :lol2:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Ebay of course 

!G!


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Try your local newsagents. There are usually plenty for little money in Loot magazine!!


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I see no reason to not place the food in the main freezer but it may explain why my wife will not let me have a second snake:hmm:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

Lol nothing better then opening the freezer to frozen rats and mice staring u in the face while u grab the ice-cream!


----------

